# Flugzeuggeräusche in Video entfernen?



## bsammler (9. Oktober 2011)

Hallo.

Ich filme sehr häufig draussen, aber der Flughafen ist nicht weit entfernt und dementsprechend fliegen die Flugzeuge relativ nah über uns und stören unsere Aufnahmen.

Hat man eine Möglichkeit diese Art von Störgeräusch zu entfernen?

Welches Programm oder welche Einstellung könnte da helfen?

Danke


----------

